# hmmmmmmm



## dipskipity2506 (Dec 7, 2005)

What the fizzle is wrong now??? Ive never had this happen to me before and Im sure its not something that jus happens to our maxima's. When I try to take off the car wont go, its like the brakes are locked up. the tires burnout and smoke. I noticed it coming from the back of the car. But it appears to have smoke under the hood as well? I didnt think year and model would matter. Thanks for any info!!!!!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

errr what?
smoke is coming from where? what tires are locked up?
does it roll when you put it in neutral?


----------



## dipskipity2506 (Dec 7, 2005)

The rear passenger tire is the one locking up. Its the only one leaving a burnout mark in my driveway. It seems to do better in reverse or 2nd, but in 1st the car wont move. When I drive in 2nd it smokes and locks up, making the burnout mark. I have no idea how else to explain this. The smoke came up from underneath the car is all I can tell you. It was everywhere. Could the brake lines or something be causing the rear brake to lock up like this? Or what? Thanks


----------



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

check your ebrake cables under there. Rust will cause them to seize up. Do you have rear disc brakes? Check pad thickness as well.


----------



## dipskipity2506 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah, its a 92 se, so it has rear discs. I will look into that tomorrow. What do I look for? Just rust or?.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

jack up the car and see if any wheels are hard to turn.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if its not the brake, check the right rear wheel bearing.


----------



## dipskipity2506 (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, I got the cars rear rotors out and it appears that one is shot, the same one that was locking up my wheel. The rotor itself is about an 1/8" thick! Plus the pads were metal to metal. Who would change one rear brake/rotor and not the other? Cause the other side is ok. Oh well, thanks guys. Im just glad it wasnt the tranny!! :thumbup:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If the rotor is shot, the caliper is probably seized as well. Replace the caliper, rebleed the brake system, replace the rear pads on both sides of the axle... then check the parking brake cables too.


----------



## dipskipity2506 (Dec 7, 2005)

How do you tell if the caliper is seized? I bought pads for both rear calipers. also got some rotors from upull. Will check the e-brake cables as well. 
Thanks Brianw


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

youll know that the caliper is siezed when you try to push it back in and it wont move. also, a siezed caliper usually has one pad that is more worn than the other.


----------

